# 10 week old raggie kittens



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

here are a few pics of our 10 week old kittens , they are into eveything now
#




































arn't they little cuties

helen & Allan.


----------



## plumo72 (Nov 2, 2007)

Awwww how sweet are they


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

What are you trying to do to me?? Those are the sweetest babies I have ever seen and I want one


----------



## ragnanimus (Nov 25, 2007)

Hi Debbie.

they are at the very cheeky stage at the moment, and into everything, only one of them is reserved, so we still have to find homes for the other three, 

helen & Allan.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww they are beautiful babies
They look like butter wouldn't melt


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

Beautiful! I'm sure the others wont be available for long they are stunning.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

lovely kittens so cute


----------



## siams (Nov 2, 2007)

Aww what beautiful babies


----------



## Esined (Nov 2, 2007)

wonderful kittens, your makeing me broody for some more!!!


----------

